# Kingfish



## thmoker (Nov 25, 2014)

anybody got any decent recipes for these guys?













photo 2.JPG



__ thmoker
__ Nov 25, 2014






butter/soy marinade for 30 minutes prior to grilling is excellent, but I'd like to smoke some steaks and maybe make some dip.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Nov 25, 2014)

Hey , Florida Guys, help Thmoker our and get his Kingfish done right...

Thanks.....

Stan


----------



## fisherman93 (Dec 12, 2014)

as of today, i have invented a good recipe that i took bits and pieces from this forum and other sources. 

the brine:

10 cups of water
1/2 cup kosher salt
1 cup brown sugar
2 2"sprigs of Rosemary
fresh dill
Thyme
2 cloves of garlic (minced)
paprika



after you have them sitting in the brine for 12 hours or so, set them to start the pellicle forming. and then use your favorite smoking chips and charcoal and smoke them at 190*F until they are done. you can go lower, (160*F) but it will take much longer than you may like


----------



## fisherman93 (Dec 12, 2014)

here is a link to my Q-view of my attempts at smoking

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/173943/smoked-salmon-and-kingfish-q-view


----------



## bluefrog (Dec 12, 2014)

Do a search for smoked kingfish.  There are several excellent recipes for brine for king mackerel as well as recipes for smoked kingfish dip.


----------



## downrange (Mar 24, 2015)

We call kingfish "Whiting" (yyy-teeng) in NJ.  One of the best tasting fish you will ever eat.


----------



## fisherman93 (Mar 24, 2015)

the kingfish i am referring to in this thread is the king mackerel. and yes, even in florida, we call the kind of fish related to the drum family "whiting"


----------



## stanjk (Mar 25, 2015)

I've used the following with good results.













SAUSAGE-SMOKER[3069].jpg



__ stanjk
__ Mar 25, 2015






2 quarts water, cold
3 ounces brown sugar
18 ounces  kosher salt
20 grams cure #1
2/3 tablespoon onion powder
2/3 tablespoon garlic powder
1 1/3 teaspoons black peppercorns, whole
2 2/3 bay leaf

Stir all ingredients until salt and sugar dissolve.

Time in brine: Under 1/4 pound / 30 minutes

1/4 to 1/2  pound / 45 minutes
1/2 to 1    pound / 1 hour
1 to 2      pound / 2 hour
 2 to 3      pound / 3 hours

If the skin is left on the fish then increase the time of brining by 25%.

or oily fish ( chub, herring, pompano, trout, whitefish, mackerel, kingfish etc...) increase time of brining by 25 %.
Overhauling: To obtain the best curative and flavoring effect all pieces of the fish must be freely exposed to the brine solution. Overhauling is simply the process of rearranging the pieces in the brining container to provide for a proper turnover. Overhauling is not necessary for brining periods of two hours or less. 

Remove fish from brine. Rinse and pat dry. Arrange fish on oiled racks and all to dry until a pellicle forms on the surface, usually 30 minutes to 1 hour.

Set smoker to 150° with about 2 ounces of cherry chips. After 1 hour, raise temp to 180° ( try to hold 190°) and check filets after 1 1/2 hours.
Filets are done when they can be flaked easily with the tip of a knife or fork.
Fish is done when the internal temperature reaches 140°.

Weight of fish and Time to smoke:
¼ lb. To ½ lb.      1 and ¼ hour to 1 and ½ hour 
½ lb. To 1 lb.       1 and ½ hour to 2 hours 
1 lb. To 2 lbs.      2 hours to 2 and ½ hour 
3 lbs. To 4 lbs.    2 and ½ hour to 3 hours


----------

